# MegaCon- Orlando Florida!



## SoldierofTwilight (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw a line of Furries!! Unfortunately, they were off in a hurry, so if someone stopped you guys to ask if you were on the Fur Affinity Forums, that was me..but I wasn't in my Red XIII suit. 

The Con was super awesome!! I never felt so loved!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you see the guy dressed as Jesus Christ there?

Hi.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Mar 2, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Did you see the guy dressed as Jesus Christ there?
> 
> Hi.



Hah, yes.  ^_^


----------



## CrackRoxas (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL. I remember you! I saw you standing by the entrance to the Dealers Room. =P

Yeah, I saw them too. Me and my dragon friend I randomly found went to find them, but they were all on the bus back to there hotel. (and I had gone to get my partial on >_o...)

=D


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww, I wish I could have chatted with them. I wanna meet more furries in the area. I may be getting a new Red XIII suit..well, used but new. BeetleCat is selling hers, and I WILL win him. I WILL!

Aw, did you come to see me? Sorry if I didn't see you. ^_^


----------



## CrackRoxas (Mar 7, 2009)

SoldierofTwilight said:


> Aww, I wish I could have chatted with them. I wanna meet more furries in the area. I may be getting a new Red XIII suit..well, used but new. BeetleCat is selling hers, and I WILL win him. I WILL!
> 
> Aw, did you come to see me? Sorry if I didn't see you. ^_^



Lol, no, you saw me. I recognized it as being originally made by Beastcub. Lol yeah, I saw that and was thinking of bidding, but I'd rather have my own fursona fursuit. ^_^

Well, me and my mom are going to be getting a house down here in Orlando this year. ^_^


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Mar 8, 2009)

CrackRoxas said:


> Lol, no, you saw me. I recognized it as being originally made by Beastcub. Lol yeah, I saw that and was thinking of bidding, but I'd rather have my own fursona fursuit. ^_^
> 
> Well, me and my mom are going to be getting a house down here in Orlando this year. ^_^




Ah, well..I'll have my own fersona, but I'm too much in love with Red.
Good luck moving into Orlando. Too much traffic for me. Hopefully, in the next few years or so, I'm moving out West..hmm, either Texas, Arizona, or New Mexico. ^_^

I'm totally going to win him, I WILL!! I'm holding off on buying a gun just so I can get that suit! Priorities man!! She'll have to make some alterations for me, since I'm larger than her, but I'm willing to pay extra for that. I simply MUST have him!

Oh, hey, were you in suit when I saw you? I remember hugging a few cute furries there, and quite a few non furries too!


----------



## CrackRoxas (Mar 8, 2009)

SoldierofTwilight said:


> Ah, well..I'll have my own fersona, but I'm too much in love with Red.
> Good luck moving into Orlando. Too much traffic for me. Hopefully, in the next few years or so, I'm moving out West..hmm, either Texas, Arizona, or New Mexico. ^_^
> 
> I'm totally going to win him, I WILL!! I'm holding off on buying a gun just so I can get that suit! Priorities man!! She'll have to make some alterations for me, since I'm larger than her, but I'm willing to pay extra for that. I simply MUST have him!
> ...



I wasn't in suit when I know I saw you, but I was running around as http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1931208/ for a while. ^_^


----------

